# Oklahoma Joe offset smoker question...Question on wood/charcoal...



## lsilber (Jun 27, 2015)

I've only had this smoker a couple of months and have used it a handful of times. I have done ribs, Boston butt and brisket.

What I am confused about is whether I am using too much wood throughout the smoke. I start out making a hollow circle in the fire box and then I use the chimney starter and hot coals. I let that burn and get my temp set. Once I get the temp set I add my wood (logs or chunks). I have added wood the rest of the smoke when the temp would get low and I needed to stoke it a little to get the temp up.

My question is whether I should be adding wood the entire 8-10 hours of the smoke like I have, or should I be using charcoal instead of wood after the first 4 hours or so.


----------



## paul6 (Jun 27, 2015)

Depending on my smoke I have been alternating . I use a charcoal basket (Minion Method) which gives me about 4 to 5hrs. . When it starts to drop if I still have smoke I add Charcoal and toss a piece of wood to the side. Tomorrow I am doing pulled pork my basket which is 12" x 12" has a divider so I can poor new coals on 1 side and transfer the hot coals to it.


----------



## bikerchef (Jun 29, 2015)

I think Paul is pretty much right.

You don't need wood the whole smoke to get a good ring or even a good smoke flavor.

The hardest part of adding wood is to keep good smoke and not billows of white smoke.


----------



## oddball (Jun 29, 2015)

Based on what I've read, depending on temp, smoke flavor is only imparted into the meat the first few hours.  After which you simply need heat to continue cooking.

You can test for yourself by simply monitoring when you stop adding wood and how the meat tastes when done.

When I was using charcoal, I added wood at the beginning of the cook, and then again at the 60 - 90 minute mark and that's it.  And I've never had an issue of the food not having enough smoke.  There have been a few times that, if anything, I was borderline having too much.

Again, experiment and see what happens.


----------



## paul6 (Jun 29, 2015)

I smoked my shoulder yesterday using wood and Kingsford Competition charcoal which I love to use when grilling. I will definitely

 go back to the Blue bag. It took about 3hrs of tinkering with the vents to stabilize the temp which takes about an hour with the Blue. With all that said I put a 6hr smoke on the shoulder then wrapped it for 4hrs before chopping . The grandkids thought it was a Ham with a perfect 3/4" smoke ring. Used mainly Apple with some Hickory to keep constant Smoke !! I would show pic's but I have not graduated to a Smart phone?


----------

